# GTR Electrical issues



## xDamonWolfx (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello, as the title suggests I seem to be having some electrical issues in regards to the GTR. 

When importing it from Canada it didn't have this issue, however as of late its acting odd. The video included shows the problem. 

https://youtu.be/8QhvtV-WIQI

So as mentioned, when the car is running off the alternator, the dash/tail lights are out when the headlights are on, but when those are switched off the dash/tails come back on. When on Accessory and powered by the battery all the lights function. 

I suspected it might of been the light switch, pulled it apart and tried cleaning up everything as best as possible (yes I did pull the switch itself apart to get at the metal contacts and surfaces). However this didn't do anything, I suspect it may have something to do with the ignition switch since when I attempt to start the car with all the lights on, the headlights dim and the dash/tails go off. 

Could also be fuses though I've ordered a pack to replace those in any case. 

Help with this would be appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------

